# Overland to Croatia - Routing help, please



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

For a change from the regular France/Spain/Portugal "runs" we have thoughts of travelling down to Croatia this Spring/early Summer inspired by all we have read on the Forums. As this will be new territory for us can the knowledgeable members help with advice on best route, please ?

We run an 8m twin-axle MH with a Smart on (trailer)-tow, so the rig is about 12M long - and 5500Kg. The "chief executive" is averse to l..o..n..g tunnels - and steep mountain passes (comes from living in a flat part of the Country !), so I need to avoid wherever possible (shame about the Alps !).

Would it be best to head down through Germany, Austria and Italy or would a gentle "swerve" through (East, Central, South-East) France and then across Italy fit the bill ?

Brian

Any recommendations would be much appreciated.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I dunno about the best route because I have only been there once. If you haven't read my report on last years visit which is at CaravanTravels_Croatia then have a look at that. That is quite a big outfit you have and with towing, tunnel and road tolls are going to be significant! However you should have no trouble with my outgoing route and you will only incur tolls crossing Austria until you get to Croatia. There are no really steep gradients. However, there is a tunnel on this route and with the size of your outfit I think at least one tunnel is going to be hard to avoid unless you go well south to get into Italy. For more information about crossing Austria have a look at the my web page on Austria. The route back was a little steeper and again there was one toll tunnel, but I would not put it beyond your outfit.

At least I hope that gives you information on one route?????

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Looking at a map you could go via Begium, Germany to Garmisch-Partenkirchen in Bavaria and then take the E533 to Innsbruck and then the Brenner Pass into Italy and Lake Garda. Don't think you will encounter any tunnels this way but I have never been up the Brenner Pass which is a major costly toll highway into Italy. 

More food for thought?

peedee


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Brian,

Have a look at Magbaz Travels http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/25/35/ there is some useful info there.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Croatia*

Hi

The two longest tunnels are in Switzerland - The Seelisberg Tunnel at 11km and the Gotthard Road Tunnel at 17km.

To avoid these, and stay toll free as long as possible, I suggest

Dover - Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Tournai - Mons - Arlon - Luxembourg - Thionville - Strasbourg.

Then a choice - Strasbourg and into Germany - Augsberg, Munich, towards Austria and Innsbruck, into Italy via the Brenner and the A22. Bypass Garda - after seeing us and dropping off a Warburtons and some mint jelly, then the A4 towards Venice and Trieste. Onwards to Slovenia and Croatia.

The other choice, from Strasbourg, south to Swirzerland and the border at Basle, onwards to Zurich Airport and St Margereten, enter Austria at Widnau and then signed as Innsbruck. From Innsbruck, as above via the Brenner to Italy.

There are various other options available - so, please let me know

1) Your total number of days available
2) Your journey times.

Thanks

Russell


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Peedee, Don and Russell - many thanks for your swift responses and the information and links provided - plenty of light reading for the weekend and more food for thought !

Peedee: I'm going to be "nosing" into your other travel pages now to see where else to visit along the way !

Don: I hadn't thought to look at Barrie's website, thanks for the reminder, must be dozing-off. I've put a seperate post on about extending the Croatia run down to Greece; the possible return journey being inspired by your own travel info !

Russell; I don't see the Warburtons lasting, so maybe just the mint jelly !!
In answer to your questions - 
1) timescale will be late April to end-June, sightseeing along the way, so no rush, really ! 
2) Now we've slowed down into MH mode, we tend to average 100-200 miles/day when travelling, but will rush through 300+ if in a hurry (like back across Spain in rainy late October, Cadiz to Biarritz via Madrid in 3 days). However, Toby the Yorkie likes his walks and breaks from travelling so the mileage tends to be 150-200, every other day.

Thanks again, fellow MH's !
Brian.


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello,
I would recommend France to Strasbourg, then through Germany (Stuttgart, Munich to Salzburg (Austria), Villach, Karawanken Tunnel, Slovenia, Croatia. On this way you have three tunnels (Tauren, Katchberg in Austria - about 6 miles each and Karawanken Tunnel between Austria and Slovenia (7864 metres long). I don't know the exact prices but it should not be too much. I live 10 miles from the Karawanken Tunnel in a beautiful place called Bled - you can come for a cup of coffee  www.bled.si
Cilka


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*croatia*

Hi to you,landcruiser.my wife and I are also going to croatia for the first time in May- July. We have a kontiki 669 with a Goldwing 1000 trike on a trailer (my wife uses a wheelchair so this allows us to go where we want as it fits on the back) Keep your eyes on as I will and you never know we might just bump into each other. A very Big thanks to all the people who replied too. this has now given me other options re our routes.
We were thinking of going down via France (stopping en route as and when we like) possibly stopping for a week or so around St Tropez before going to Porec but,as we are both retired (due to a bad R.T.A.) we are in no rush and will take our time. Last year we did Spain Jan to April this year its time for something different.
To Cilka, we have been told about Camping Bled so i think that we will have a few days there.Just to check it out you understand and to have a few drinks to be sociable.Anyway thanks to all once again,Tommy.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Journey*

Hi

If you go from Basle to Zurich, make a break at a place called Schaffhausen. It is where there River Rhine drops 50 mteres. The waterfalls are brilliant - if not noisy - and you can travel on a boat right up the the falls.

Also, call at Tittissee - the worlds largest weather vain clock thing - and good cheap food at the Best Western Hotel.

Russell


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Metblue and Brian, you are very welcome - do contact me when you come. We love travelling by our MH too and I always like to meet people and share the experience. I used to be a tour guide here in Bled and in Porec as well so I hope I can give you some info. 
We have too campsites here - one on the shore of Lake Bled and the other on the shore of Lake Sobec - both of them very good.
As for the route - I forgot to mention in my previous post that the route I suggested is definitely the fastest and the cheapest. Tolls are paid in France, German motorways are toll-free, in Austria you buy a vignette (valid for 10 days, 30 days or a year) and the two tunnels are paid separately. Then the Karawanken Tunnel is paid, the motorway in Slovenia and the motorway in Croatia, but they are definitely cheaper than the Italian and Swiss motorways and tunnels. There are no steep passes but you will be able to enjoy the views of the Alps in Austria and in Slovenia. If there is anything you are interested in, do let me know. You can also send me an e-mail [email protected]
Cilka


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hi Cilka, I envie you. Bled is one of the most beautiful places I have visited. Don't think I woud want to travel too far if I lived there!

I am thinking of paying a return visit in 2008 but via the Brenner pass and Lake Garda. Have to go elsewhere this year. 

Have you now changed over to the Euro?

peedee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Slovenia*

Hi

It is still the Tolar in Slovenia.

Russell


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Peedee,
I agree Bled is a very beautiful place but I still love travelling - but it is always nice to come home and then you appreciate it even more. 
Yes, we have changed over to the euro and now we are getting used to all the coins. Tomorrow is the last day we can pay in tolars.
Do contact me if you come to Bled.
Cilka


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Very useful stuff guys.

We are going to Croatia this summer (not sure where yet)

We are stopping at Bled and at Camping Natura (Aqualuna Thermal)


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We came back this route (OK the other way round)


> Then a choice - Strasbourg and into Germany - Augsberg, Munich, towards Austria and Innsbruck, into Italy via the Brenner and the A22. Bypass Garda -A4 towards Venice and Trieste. Onwards to Slovenia and Croatia.


Don't forget you WILL need a Green Card for both the MH and the Smart.
Safeguards pan European cover does NOt include Slovenia and Croatia.
Not sur if other insurers are the same. Worth checking.
Dennis


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

MY Insurers (C & CC) were fine with Slovenia & Croatia 2 years ago; best to check specifically for Croatia, Slovenia is part of EU so should be covered automatically.


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the further information and advice, I'm already planning a "loop" tour - out one way and back another, so I think we'll be making use of all of the routing info.

As far as insurance goes, I'm grateful for the further thoughts; I'm on Safeguard and Smartcover (which is good), so there'll be some checking to do..

We'll look out for you Tommy, your outfit sounds to be even more "spottable" than ours ! We're planning on going out via Lake Bled so we'll catch-up with you Cilka (if you're at home at the time !!).

Many thanks again to one and all.

Brian.


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking forward to that - just send me an e-mail.
Have a good journey,
Cilka


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*holidays croatia*

Hi Cilka,thank you for you very kind reply and for your e-mail address. I will drop you a line later and advise you as to when we are likely to arriving at Bled. Cheers


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We have recently returned from Slovenia which has recently introduced the vignette. 35 euro for a MH under 3500kg and a Go box for those over. We purchased ours from the Motorway services at Jesenice. On leaving the services there was a unifromed officer with a radio who may or may not have been checking to make sure foreign visitors had bought one. Definitely looked suspect to me.

The Kawaranka Tunnel Toll was 6.50 euro. ( our MH is under 3500kg)


----------



## andyneilson (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Zozzer,

Out of interest what route did you take? How long did the trip down take?


----------

